# Größe des Homepagedesigns



## LeH (23. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor mir eine Homepage einzurichten. Mein Design will ich mit Photoshop erstellen. Ich habe damit vor einer Woche angefangen. Die Grafik habe ich 1024 x 768 Pixel groß gemacht. Anschließend habe ich die Grafik mit Image Ready geslict und habe dann ja eine Html Datei bekommen und die zerschnittenen Bilder. Wenn ich auf diese Hmtl Datei klicke (sie öffne) dann ist nicht das ganze Design auf der Page. Ich muss erst scrollen bis ich auch unten links alles sehe. Fazit: Die Grafik ist zu groß.

Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage: 

Wie groß muss ich das Design machen, damit alle Benutzer, unabhängig von der Bildschirmauflösung die HP fehlerfrei sehen können? Bitte in Pixeln!

Ich will mit dem Design nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen. Also muss ich wissen, wie groß das Interface sein muss. 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Wichtig ist mir, dass alle Benutzer die HP sehen können. 


Viele Grüße !


----------



## Fey (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

also, ich würde versuchen, das Design so anzulegen, dass es bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 dargestellt wird. Es soll immer noch Leute mit dieser Auflösung geben. 

Die Frage ist, wie weiß ich, dass mein Inhalt in diese Auflösung passt.
Die Antwort darauf: Auflösung einstellen, Browser öffnen, Screenshot machen, in Photoshop einladen und die Fläche ausmessen. Ist zwar immer noch kein Garant, da man nie weis, welche Symbolleisten ein User in seinem Browser hat und wie die aussehen, aber so kommt man der Sache schon sehr nahe.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## LeH (23. November 2003)

also, stell ich meine Auflösung jetzt in 800 x 600 und mach nen Screenshot und guck wie groß das ist? 

Besser wäre es dann doch auch noch, wenn ich das Bild noch ein wenig kleine machen, damit auch der letze das Sehen, kann richtig?

Und was ist mit denen, die eine Auflösung von (das was über 1024 x 768 ist, ka wie groß. Irgendwas mit 2112 x ka)

'Können die das dann auch noch sehen?


edit: Ich hab das jetzt mal gemacht und herrausbekommen habe ich 777 x 433 Pixel.

Könnte das hinkommen?


Flocke


----------



## Xaicon (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leon Hemke _
> *...
> edit: Ich hab das jetzt mal gemacht und herrausbekommen habe ich 777 x 433 Pixel.
> 
> ...


Das dürfte für eine Auflösung von 800x600 noch gut sichtbar sein. Bei mir ist, bei einer Auflösung von 800x600, der Fensterinhalt des IE 780x475. Wie das ganze bei Netscape oder Opera aussieht weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## LeH (23. November 2003)

jetzt hab ic hnoch ne Frage. 

Ich hab das Teil mit Image Ready zerschnitten.

Jetzt sitzt das Dingen oben links in der ecke. 

Wie zentriere ich die gesamte Tabelle?

Flocke


----------



## Fey (23. November 2003)

Hi,

also, so wie ich das regel ist es vermutlich nicht die sauberste Lösung, aber ich setzte immer noch eine Tabelle drumrum, der ich die Größenangaben 100% angebe. In der TD sag ich dann align="center" und valign="middle"
Funktioniert wunderbar.

Was die anderen Auflösungen angeht...was bei 800x600 gut ausschaut sieht meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach auch noch bei 1024x768 gut aus. Und größere Auflösungen ist immer so eine Sache. Ist ja auch Monitorabhängig. Ob 17" oder 19" oder vielleicht noch größer. Mach dir nicht so 'nen Kopf, allen wirst du es sowieso nicht Recht machen können. Aber ich denke mit den beiden vorher schon genannten Auflösungen liegst du gut im Rennen.

Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## Sebastianus (26. November 2003)

Also ich empfehle da eher die Seite zu auszurichten, das zumindest das Design sich auch der Auflösung anpasst - muss halt horizontal und vertikal mindestens ein wiederkehrendes Element drin sein! Gut, fest gehts natürlich auch, sieht keiner weniger dadurch - sieht nur immer komisch aus bei einer Auflüsung von 1280 x 1024 - dann ist viles so weiß!


----------



## MTZ (26. November 2003)

*so hab ichs mal gemacht*

Also ist bestimmt nicht die Sparsamste Variante im hinblick auf Ladezeiten, aber ich habs mal so gamacht: Beispiel 

d.h. einfach ein Hintergrundbild einbauen, das die anderen auch noch was zu sehen haben.

Gruß MTZ


----------



## GoLLuM (27. November 2003)

also ich hab meine seiten auch immer für 800*600 gemacht. denn es gibt immer ncoh (viele) leute die damit unterwegs sind. nuja, und da mach ich mein layout nich breiter als 750 (höhe is ja vollkommen schnurz-egal). bei mir hat es sich bewärt, mit den 750 zu arbeiten. hab schon bei einigen anderen pcs mal meine seite angeschaut nur um mal so zu vergleichen. nuja, und wenn man da mit ca. 770 arbeitet, kommt es doch oft zu problemen (wegen den scrollbars und so weiter und so fort). abgesehen davon find ich es persönlich angenehmer, wenn sich ein layout nicht über 100% des fensters, sondern vielleicht nur über 90-95% des fensters erstreckt. so wie zum beispiel hier bei tutorials.de.

tabelle in der mitte ausrichten:
@Fey: jo, das geht natürlich. hab ich fürher auch so gemacht. aber es gibt ncoh ne einfachere variante: einfach im <table>-tag reinschreiben: align=center. dann richtet sie sich von selbst in der mitte aus. von den ladezeiten wird das bestimmt kein gorßer unterschied sein..... aber im endeffekt haste eine tabelle weniger


----------



## topf (19. September 2004)

für 800 x 600 nehm ich immer 776px , bei ie zum beispiel is die ganze homepage drauf, auch wenn man beispielsweise den verlauf geöffnet hat.... 

danke, das ich das wort ergreifen durfte..


----------



## Coranor (19. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von topf _
> für 800 x 600 nehm ich immer 776px , bei ie zum beispiel is die ganze homepage drauf, auch wenn man beispielsweise den verlauf geöffnet hat....
> 
> *danke, das ich das wort ergreifen durfte..  *



Und wer bitte hat Dir das Wort erteilt? Erstens ist der Thread schon recht alt, zweitens hälst Du Dich nicht an die  (bezüglich Groß-/Kleinschreibunge) und drittens versteh ich Deine Aussage nicht wirklich?

Du sagst Du nimmst 776px bei 800x600 Auflösung, wie aber kommst Du da drauf? Schon mal dran gedacht, dass jeder User die Breite des Verlaufs- / Favoritenfensters selbst einstellen kann wie er will? Mehr will ich mal nicht zum Thema dazu sagen, da ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht habe die anderen Posts durchzulesen...


----------

